# Towing questions



## Laowei (Nov 29, 2009)

Anyone have any recommendations for tow bar (tow hitch) fitting? I have a Honda Pilot which has the tow bracket fitted as standard but need the 'swan neck'. Spoke to Honda service and i may as well have asked if they stock particle accelerators, not a clue!

additional towing question i want to tow my boat which at the moment is stored at UAQ marine club. Obviousley the trailer doesnt have lights fitted, they would get a little damp during launch, but what are the laws for towing? Detachable light board, number plate needed on rear? if lights leagally needed then need the electric sorting as well.

Xie Xie Laowei


----------



## xchaos777 (Dec 15, 2010)

Laowei said:


> Anyone have any recommendations for tow bar (tow hitch) fitting? I have a Honda Pilot which has the tow bracket fitted as standard but need the 'swan neck'. Spoke to Honda service and i may as well have asked if they stock particle accelerators, not a clue!
> 
> additional towing question i want to tow my boat which at the moment is stored at UAQ marine club. Obviousley the trailer doesnt have lights fitted, they would get a little damp during launch, but what are the laws for towing? Detachable light board, number plate needed on rear? if lights leagally needed then need the electric sorting as well.
> 
> Xie Xie Laowei


Not sure about the laws here, but there are MANY a trailer for boats, jet ski's, etc. that are dumped in the water every day with lights attached. You just have to use the correct trailer lights for the purpose. Of course, it isn't without maintenance. I seemed to have to do some level of rewiring every year on my trailers.

Personally, I would not be towing any kind of trailer without lights!


----------



## Laowei (Nov 29, 2009)

Agree about the lights really only needed to tow it home during the summer months as its permanently dry bertherd in UAQ and wanted to give it a bit of TLC at home rather than trapezing up there at a weekend.


----------



## INFAMOUS (Apr 19, 2011)

no lights on my jetski trailer.. but it's so small you can clearly see the lights on the back of my truck.. Laws on such seem to be vague


----------



## xchaos777 (Dec 15, 2010)

I still would have lights. It's a depth perception thing...especially in this world of tailgating 3cm away from bumpers.


----------

